# Navarre Beach Bridge



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyone ever hit the pilars on the NBB? Any luck? My dad is intown and thinking about busting out the kayaks there for some sheepies.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Sheepies are there, go get em


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

sniperpeeps said:


> Sheepies are there, go get em


Good to know. Just needed a little validation because I've never fished those pilars. I will in fact go get them!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Back in 1995 when I lived on N.B. we fished the pillar and did well for specs and few flounder. I would think that you'd be able to do well there. Watch the approaching barge traffic. Their pass under that bridge will swells.


----------

